# Error: Could not create NMClient object

## Princess Nell

This message is logged to the console during boot-up, no trace of it in dmesg or syslog. I first saw this after upgrading to networkmanager-1.0.12-r1, although it is possible i was there with networkmanager-1.0.12, which was an upgrade from 1.0.10-r1.

```

* Starting NetworkManager ...  [ ok ]

Error: Could not create NMClient object: Cannot invoke method; proxy is for a well-known name without an owner and proxy was constructed with the G_DBUS_PROXY_FLAGS_DO_NOT_AUTO_START flag.

 Marking NetworkManager as inactive. It will automatically be marked

* as started after a network connection has been established.

* WARNING: NetworkManager has started, but is inactive

```

This is an openrc system, i.e. no systemd.

NM does start up and is working, though.

----------

## Princess Nell

Problem has disappeared. May or may not be related to the 4.4.6 kernel update.

----------

